# HR22-100 hard drive upgrade, list of items



## turbolew (Sep 13, 2012)

there is a lot of info on upgrading hard drives but I like to hear from those that have upgraded their HR22-100 and get a list of which components to purchase.
I like to get a 1.5TB but if a 2TB works, I'll consider it.
-need to know which brand hard drive.
-what cable to get.
-if necessary a case also.
-whatever else is needed for the upgrade.

Like to know where to purchase from, Newegg, Amazon, Frys electronics or other stores.
I've put off upgrading the drive and I need more storage now.
I greatly appreciate all the info to help upgrade my DVR.
thanks for helping.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Suggest you review the information here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175966


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you just did throw out his spoon


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

All of your questions are covered in depth in that thread.

WD EURS, EARX drives up to 2TB

passive cooling enclosure - Thermaltake BlacX
actively cooled enclosure - Antec MX-1

that really all you need to know.


----------

